# 7 Day Bulking Program - Food Choice



## three8sick (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi all.. new to the site, hope you welcome with open arms!

I have a rather life altering question to ask.  

I'm a collegiate baseball player, but not the one who was born with the gift to hit the ball 500 feet.  I'm the scrappy type.  5'9, 150, lean.  I have the potential to get big and strong, but I've really never dedicated myself completely.

But now I'm looking to do that.

When it comes to eating, I never eat right.  I have an extremely fast metabolism, so I've basically eaten whatever I want whenever I want.  And the food I've been eating is nowhere near healthy. I was just wondering if anyone out there would be interested in writing me a 7 day eating program.  I have both creatine and protein (so don't be afraid to throw those in there).  I will gladly post weekly results of your program and how it's helping me get swoll.  I'm really looking to change my life everyone.  

Any help is appreciated, thank you.

three8sick


----------



## troubador (Jun 27, 2011)

The "Give a man to fish and he will eat for a day, teach a man to fish and he will eat for a lifetime" is applicable to this situation. I'm sure you'll find lots of help but you need to learn to create your own diet plan. No one will write it for you; successful athletes are not lazy.

This is a good place to start. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/diet-nutrition/21113-guide-cutting-bulking-maintenance.html


----------



## aad123 (Jun 27, 2011)

I have spent the last few months looking into good bodybuilding nutrition and a common diet plan seems to be,

Protein = one to one point five times body weight in lbs, so 170lb male 170 to 225g a day.
Fats     = some where in the range of 80 to 100g a day, from good sources.
Carbs   = what ever is remaining to reach you daily calorific requirements based on your maintenance calories plus 500 calories a day for bulking.

To find out your maintenance calories I would record everything you eat for a week and the average of that will be your maintenance level.

If all else fails you need to find "*Built*" she has helped me transform my body beyond expectation over the last 13 weeks and I'm sure she could help you, but I don't think any one will provide you with a ready made diet. They will help and advise you along the way but you need to do your own research also.
I hope this helps. I'm quite new to this site also so what I offer is advise base on what I have read there are many people on this forum who have far more knowledge than me.


----------



## aad123 (Jun 28, 2011)

My weekly shopping list consists of basic bodybuilding foods,
eggs
chicken
tuna 
salmon
brown rice
sweet potatoes
frozen veg (brocolli, green beans, cauilflour etc)
oats
mixed nuts.
Build your diet around these foods and you won't go too far wrong.


----------



## Noghri73 (Jun 28, 2011)

aad123 said:


> I have spent the last few months looking into good bodybuilding nutrition and a common diet plan seems to be,
> 
> Protein = one to one point five times body weight in lbs, so 170lb male 170 to 225g a day.
> ....



I believe this is 1 to 1.5 x Lean body weight.  Your fat doesn't need the protein.  However with OP, it won't make much difference.


----------



## LAM (Jun 28, 2011)

you can't bulk in 7 days, it takes 3 weeks for the body to get used to a new "diet" simply looking at the effect of a constant caloric excess in the diet.

in 7 days all you can do is top of muscle glycogen stores.

you need to list some typical examples of foods in your diet to give folks a better idea of what your diet is.  do you cook or eat on campus, etc.


----------



## aad123 (Jun 29, 2011)

Noghri73 said:


> I believe this is 1 to 1.5 x Lean body weight.  Your fat doesn't need the protein.  However with OP, it won't make much difference.



Sorry for the confusion, I did mean lean mass, that is what I should have put.
I'm not sure what you mean by OP.


----------



## Noghri73 (Jun 30, 2011)

aad123 said:


> Sorry for the confusion, I did mean lean mass, that is what I should have put.
> I'm not sure what you mean by OP.



"Original poster"


----------



## GMO (Jun 30, 2011)

LAM said:


> you can't bulk in 7 days, it takes 3 weeks for the body to get used to a new "diet" simply looking at the effect of a constant caloric excess in the diet.
> 
> in 7 days all you can do is top of muscle glycogen stores.
> 
> you need to list some typical examples of foods in your diet to give folks a better idea of what your diet is. do you cook or eat on campus, etc.


 
This^^^


----------



## aad123 (Jul 3, 2011)

What has happened to th OP, it seems that everyone has had an input on this thread apart from him.

ARE YOU STILL OUT THERE???


----------

